
The state of SIEM: How to rock security ops in the age of DevOps - whichwaytogo
https://tracking.feedpress.it/link/16145/6935183
======
mtmail
When submitting use direct URLs, not tracking URLs or URL shorteners. Those
will be blacklisted on Hackernews.

